# URGENT!!! RABBITS NEED HOMES NOW! Louisville, KY



## Ainsleys_mommy (Sep 3, 2014)

URGENT!!!!!: I have 5 bunnies that need homes ASAP. I have Fibromyalgia and can no longer properly care for the number of animals I have. Also, I keep missing work during flare ups and I can't afford to properly care for them either. They haven't had bedding in over a month. I've been using newspaper that's donated to me by my landlord, but that has to be changed twice a day and I'm just not able to do it any longer. THEY NEED HOMES URGENTLY!! I can include their cages and stuff and I don't care about a rehoming fee, but I will require a vet reference. If a donation would like to be made just to help me out, I'd appreciate it, but I really just need them to find good homes. I need homes for some other animals too. Shelters keep turning me away or wanting to charge me money. I don't have any money, which is in part why I'm rehoming them. I'm located in Louisville, KY.


----------



## LionBunn (Sep 7, 2014)

Wish I could help you but I'm in pa.


----------

